# Favourite Mozart interpretators?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

So today I wanted to listen to Mozart’s 36th symphony and for some reason I ended up comparing different recordings of the piece. Jochum/RCO I found really stiff, then I listened to some of his other Mozart and didn’t like it as well. Dohnányi I liked and he maintains a nice pulse. Then I listened to Böhm and I liked that one the most of the 3 mentioned. I realised that conducting and also playing Mozart is a difficult thing to get right and I was wondering who your favourite Mozart interpretators are. So also soloists, ensembles etcetera. I’ll be sharing my list here
Piano: Serkin, Brendel
Violin: Grumiaux, Heifetz
Ensembles: Acadamy of St. Martin in the Fields
Conductors: Mackerras, Marriner, Davis, Böhm


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Maag, Klemperer, Beecham, Bernstein, Bohm


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Szell, Walter, Mackerras, Perahia, Uchida, Grumiaux, Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Szell and Walter both for sure (and the Szell/Casadesus and Szell/Serkin Mozart piano concerto recordings are really something). Klemperer too. Some of Karajan, especially the EMI recordings from the ’fifties. I've been enjoying Barenboim's Mozart piano concertos on Teldec (Berlin Philharmonic) but I like Anda at least as much. Böhm made some really impressive opera recordings (as did Fricsay). The Hagen Quartett and Quartetto Italiano made great cycles of the string quartets; I also like the Emerson String Quartet for the Haydn Quartets. There are some other individual recommendations but these are general guidelines for performers I tend to like in Mozart (and of course there are many I haven't heard or haven't heard enough of to make a judgement).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Conductors: Sandor Végh, Eugen Jochum, Bruno Walter, George Szell, Erich Kleiber
Pianists: Clara Haskil, Annie Fischer, Peter Frankl, Walter Klien
Violinists: Arthur Grumiaux, Szymon Goldberg, Henryk Szeryng, Frank Peter Zimmermann
Singers: Elisabeth Grümmer, Sena Jurinac, Margaret Price, Janet Baker, Fritz Wunderlich, Ezio Pinza
Ensembles: Grumiaux Trio, Quartetto Italiano, Talich Quartet, Quatuor Mosaiques, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Most of my nominations have been covered above, but one I'd add is the Cecilia Bartoli of a few years ago, before she became a show pony. Some of her Mozart recordings from that time are exquisite.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Karajan, Erich Kleiber and Böhm about conductors; Schiff, Ashkenazy, Uchida and Pollini about pianists; Mutter and Zimmermann about violinists.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. Piano Concertos: Clara Haskil, Alicia de Larrocha, Ivan Moravec, Rudolf Serkin (on Columbia/Sony), Alfred Brendel, Geza Anda, Malcolm Bilson (period), Daniel Isoir (period), András Schiff, Zoltán Kocsis, Dezső Ránki, Emil Gilels, Ingrid Haebler, Dubravka Tomsic, Murray Perahia, Christian Zacharias (EMI), & Jos van Immerseel (period).






























Mozart Piano Concerto No 17 in G major K 453 Alfred Brendel Neville Marriner ASMF


Wolfgang Amadeus MozartPiano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453 (12 April 1784)Alfred Brendel, pianoAcademy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Nevi...




www.youtube.com




Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24, K. 491 (1786) {Clara Haskil}
Concerto No. 6 for piano and orchestra in B flat major K. 238: I. Allegro aperto
Concerto No. 23 in A major for Piano and Orchestra K. 488: II. Adagio








Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467 "Elvira Madigan": I. Allegro maestoso


Provided to YouTube by Sony ClassicalPiano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467 "Elvira Madigan": I. Allegro maestoso · Murray Perahia · Wolfgang Amadeus Mozar...




www.youtube.com












Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466


Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791) - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466 (1785)I. Allegro [0:00]II. Romance [14:36]III. Allegro assai [24:01](Cadenza...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K.175 - 1. Allegro


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K.175 - 1. Allegro · András Schiff · Sándor Végh · Camerata Salzburg · W...




www.youtube.com





2. Piano Sonatas: Miecyzslaw Horszowski (Arbiter), Alicia de Larrocha, Clara Haskil, Dubravka Tomsic, Ingrid Haebler (Denon, Philips), Maria Joao Pires (Denon, DG), Elizabeth Rich, Alfred Brendel, Malcolm Bilson (period), Jos van Immerseel (period), Christian Zacharias, Alexei Lubimov (period), Kristian Bezuidenhout (period).

Mozart - Sonata No. 18 in D major, K. 576 - Mieczyslaw Horszowski
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 10 in C Major, K. 330 - 1. Allegro moderato
Mozart, Piano Sonatas, Vol. 5, Pianist: Alicia De Larrocha
LARROCHA plays MOZART Piano Sonata No.9 in D K .311 (1976)








Menuetto I & Ii


Provided to YouTube by Entertainment One Distribution USMenuetto I & Ii · Dubravka TomsicMozart: Piano Sonatas In E-flat, K 282 And C, K 457; Fantasia In C, ...




www.youtube.com












Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major (Sonata facile), K. 545 - I- Allegro (Maria Joao Pires)


Wolfgang Amadeus MozartPiano Sonata No. 16 in C major (Sonata facile), K. 545 I- AllegroPiano: Maria João PiresRecorded 1974DENON




www.youtube.com












Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279: 1. Allegro


Provided to YouTube by CDBabyPiano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K. 279: 1. Allegro · Elizabeth RichMozart: Complete Piano Sonatas, Vol. 1℗ 2020 Elizabeth RichRel...




www.youtube.com





3. Violin Concertos: Josef Suk, Arthur Grumiaux, Gidon Kremer, Julia Fischer, Iona Brown, Thomas Zehetmair (period), Anne-Sophie Mutter, Jean-Jacques Kantorow (Denon), David Oistrakh, Frank Peter Zimmermann, Simon Standage (period).

Mozart - The Violin Concertos n°1,2,3,4,5,6,7 + Presentation (Century's recording : Josef Suk)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 1 KV. 207 (Kremer, Harnoncourt, VPO) FULL VIDEO
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, K.364/320d (1779) {Grumiaux/Pelliccia}
Violin Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Major, K. 207: I. Allegro moderato
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G, K.216 - 1. Allegro

4. Violin Sonatas: Arthur Grumiaux (with Clara Haskil), Oleg Kagan (with Sviatoslav Richter--on EMI & Live Classics), Frank Peter Zimmermann (with Alexander Lonquich), Rachel Podger (period, with Gary Cooper), Alina Ibragimova (with Cédric Tiberghien), David Oistrakh (with Paul-Badura Skoda).

Mozart - Violin Sonata in B flat Major K 454 (No.32) (Century's rec.: Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux)
Violin Sonata No. 23 in D Major, K. 306: I. Allegro con spirito (Live, Grange de la...
Violin Sonata No. 27 in G Major, K. 379: I. (a) Adagio








Podger & Cooper play Mozart - Sonata in G Major (KV 379)


Photo by my friend Karin: - http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolcevita-nl/ - http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFutureClassics - And check out her new book: - http:/...




www.youtube.com





5. Orchestras/Ensembles:

--On period instruments:

Orchestra of the 18th Century
Academy of Ancient Music
The English Concert
Anima Eterna Brugges
Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ensemble Zefiro

--On modern instruments:

Staatskapelle Dresden
Camerata Salzburg, Salzburg Mozarteum Camerata Academica
English Chamber Orchestra
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (& Chamber Ensemble)

6. Conductors:

On period instruments: William Christie, Christopher Hogwood, Frans Brüggen, Trevor Pinnock, Ton Koopman, & Nikolaus Harnoncourt (but not in the choral music, except for his Requiem on Hybrid SACD: W. A. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor – Nikolaus Harnoncourt, 2004 (Audio video))









W. A. Mozart - KV 297 (300a) - Symphony No. 31 in D major "Paris"


The symphony is set in 3 movements (with a 2nd version of the slow movement):1. Allegro assai (0:00)2. Andantino (7:13)3. Allegro (13:10)2 bis. Replacement 2...




www.youtube.com












W. A. Mozart - KV 504 - Symphony No. 38 in D major "Prague"


The symphony is set in 3 movements:1. Adagio - Allegro (0:00)2. Andante (13:50)3. Presto (25:14)Composed in Vienna and dated December 6, 1786. First performe...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: Symphony No. 28 in C, K.200 - 1. Allegro spiritoso


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Symphony No. 28 in C, K.200 - 1. Allegro spiritoso · Orchestra of the 18th Century · Frans BrüggenMozart:...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: Symphony No. 1 in E flat, K.16 - 1. Molto allegro


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Symphony No. 1 in E flat, K.16 - 1. Molto allegro · The English Concert · Trevor PinnockMozart: The Symph...




www.youtube.com





On modern instruments: Otmar Suitner (Dresden), Sandor Vegh (Camerata Salzburg), Herbert Blomstedt (Dresden), Sir Colin Davis (Dresden), Bruno Walter, Hans Graf (Camerata Salzburg), Sir Neville Marriner, & Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Royal Concertgebouw).









Mozart: Symphony No. 41 In C Major, K.551 - "Jupiter" - 1. Allegro vivace


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Symphony No. 41 In C Major, K.551 - "Jupiter" - 1. Allegro vivace · Camerata Salzburg · Sándor VéghMozart...




www.youtube.com




Symphony No. 28 in C Major, K. 200: I. Allegro spiritoso
Mozart - Symphony No.39 　Suitner Dresden
Mozart - Symphony n°38 "Prague" - Dresden / Suitner
Sinfonie Es-Dur, KV 543: Adagio - Allegro








Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 (Complete)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupSymphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 (Complete) · Staatskapelle DresdenMozart: Last Four Symphonies℗ 2009 SLG, LLCR...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat, K.543 - 4. Finale (Allegro)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat, K.543 - 4. Finale (Allegro) · Staatskapelle Dresden · Sir Colin DavisMozart: L...




www.youtube.com





--Too stiff & humorless (but with a 1st tier orchestra): George Szell
--Too Brahmsian: Karl Böhm (Mozart's Symphonies shouldn't sound like Brahms).

7. Choral conductors: Peter Schreier (Dresden), William Christie (period), Christopher Hogwood (period), Trevor Pinnock (period), Peter Neumann (period), Sir Colin Davis, Claudio Abbado, & Raymond Leppard.

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K.626 - 1. Introitus: Requiem
Requiem in D Minor, K. 626: II. Kyrie
W. A. Mozart Mass in C minor K 427 - Christopher Hogwood
Mozart - 'Et incarnatus est' - Mass in C minor, K. 427

8. Opera conductors: Otmar Suitner, John Eliot Gardiner (period), William Christie (period), Ivan Fischer (Così fan tutte), Sir Colin Davis, Bernard Haitink, Ferenc Fricsay, Rene Jacobs (period), Eric Ericson (Ingmar Bergman's film of The Magic Flute), Arnold Ostman (period, at the Drottingholm Palace Theater, with its authentic 18th century scenery & stage craft), Carla Maria Giulini, Sir Neville Marriner, Claudio Abbado, & Karl Böhm.

🎄THE MAGIC FLUTE 🎶 MOZART 🎞 BERGMAN [IT, EN, FR, SPA, PT (Br)]








Così fan tutte: 'Soave sia il vento' – Mozart


Nicolas Rivenq as Don Alfonso, Miah Persson as Fiordiligi and Anke Vondung as Dorabella sing the trio 'Soave sia il vento' in the 2006 Glyndebourne Festival ...




www.youtube.com




Le Nozze di Figaro K. 492: Overture








Mozart / Otmar Suitner, 1976: Overture to Don Giovanni - Eterna LP - Staatskapelle Berlin


Digitized from the LP shown above. Otmar Suitner (16 May 1922 – 8 January 2010) was an Austrian conductor who spent most of his professional career in East ...




www.youtube.com












Die Entführung aus dem Serail : Overture to Act 1


Provided to YouTube by Warner Classics InternationalDie Entführung aus dem Serail : Overture to Act 1 · William Christie30th anniversary Les Arts Florissants...




www.youtube.com












Le nozze di Figaro - Mozart - sub ita


Théâtre du ChâteletDirettore d'orchestra: John Eliot GardinerRegia: Olivier MilleScene: Rudy SabounghyCostumi: Patrick LebretonIl Conte di Almaviva: Rodney G...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527 - Overture


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527 - Overture · Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin · Ferenc FricsayMozart: Don Giovanni℗ ...




www.youtube.com












Sherrill Milnes Don Giovanni (1978 live, full opera)


Don Giovanni by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart performed in ItalianConductor Karl Böhm - 1978(LI)Orchestra - Wiener PhilharmonikerChorus - Wiener StaatsoperDon Giov...




www.youtube.com












W.A.Mozart "Don Giovanni" [ K.Böhm Prag-N.Op ] (1967)


【3-OPERA of MOZART by K.BOHM】"Le Nozze di Figaro" (Berlin-Deutsch-Op)(1968)⇒https://youtu.be/BULyAmLxL2s"Don Giovanni" (Prag-N.Op)(1967)⇒https://youtu.be/8pI...




www.youtube.com












Mozart - Don Giovanni Opera + Presentation (E.Wächter - reference recording : Carlo Maria Giulini)


❤️ If you like CM//RR content, please consider membership at our Patreon page. Thank you :) https://www.patreon.com/cmrrWolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) -...




www.youtube.com





9. String Quartets:
Cuarteto Casals, Süske Quartet, Quartetto Italiano (especially in the last 4 quartets), Alban Berg Quartet (Teldec), Quatour Mosaiques (period), Chilingirian Quartet, Gewandhaus Quartett, Orlando Quartet, Smetana Quartet, Melos Quartett.









String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 - "Dissonances": I. Adagio - Allegro (Extended Version)


Provided to YouTube by harmonia mundiString Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 - "Dissonances": I. Adagio - Allegro (Extended Version) · Cuarteto CasalsMozart...




www.youtube.com












String Quartet No.15 in D Minor, K. 421: I. Allegro moderato


Provided to YouTube by PIASString Quartet No.15 in D Minor, K. 421: I. Allegro moderato · Cuarteto CasalsMozart: String Quartets dedicated to Joseph Haydn K....




www.youtube.com












Mozart: String Quartet No. 19, Dissonance | Gewandhaus Quartet


Mozart with dissonances in a Baroque castle: The Gewandhaus Quartet played the String Quartet No. 19 in C major (K. 465), the “Dissonances Quartet” in the st...




www.youtube.com












Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C, K.465 "Dissonance" - 2. Andante cantabile


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupMozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C, K.465 "Dissonance" - 2. Andante cantabile · Quartetto Italiano · Wolfgang Ama...




www.youtube.com












String Quartet No. 8 in F Major, K. 168: I. Allegro


Provided to YouTube by Kontor New MediaString Quartet No. 8 in F Major, K. 168: I. Allegro · Suske QuartetMozart: String Quartets Nos. 8-23℗ VEB Deutsche Sch...




www.youtube.com





10. String Quintets:
Salvatore Accardo-Margaret Batjer-Cynthia Phelps-Toby Hoffman-Rocco Filippini Quintet, Grumiaux Quintet, Orlando Quartet (with Nobuko Imai), Talich Quartet (with Karel Rehak), Hausmusik (period). I've also liked Alina Ibragimova & co. live in Delft, etc.,

Mozart, String Quintet in C KV 515, HD recording Delft Music Festival
Mozart String Quintet 6 - Capuçon, Ibragimova, Caussé, Hennino, Hagen








MOZART, STRING QUINTET, NO 5, K 593, Grumiaux Trio


The music and the images were extracted from my lp.




www.youtube.com












Mozart, Streichquintett g Moll KV 516 Salvatore Accardo & Margaret Batjer Violine), Toby Hoffm







www.youtube.com





11. Piano Trios (these are very underrated works, IMO): Mozartean Players (period: Steven Lubin, Stanley Ritchie, & Myron Lutzke), Abegg Trio (HIP), Beethoven-Wien Trio (Camerata), Beaux Arts Trio (especially their 2nd 1987 digital recording, but I like their 1967 recording, too, both on Philips), Süske Trio, Arion Trio.

Divertimento in B-Flat Major, K. 254: I. Allegro assai
Piano Trio in E Major, K. 542: I. Allegro
Piano Trio No. 1 in B-Flat Major, K. 254: I. Allegro assai
Violin Sonata No. 5 in B-Flat Major, K. 10: I. Allegro
Mozart: Piano Trio in B flat, K.502 - 1. Allegro (1987 Recording)
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542: I. Allegro
Piano Trio No. 3 in B-Flat Major, K. 502: I. Allegro

12. Lieder singers: Elly Ameling (with Dalton Baldwin), Arleen Auger (with Irwin Gage, Erik Werba), Julianne Baird (with Colin Tilney, on a fortepiano).

Mozart Lied. Elly Ameling. Vol. I.
Arleen Auger: Songs of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Arleen Auger; "Die Verschweignung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Mozart - Die kleine Spinnerin, K. 531
Die Zufriedenheit, K. 473
Das Veilchen, K. 476

13. Piano Quartets: Christian Zacharias-Frank Peter Zimmermann-Tabea Zimmermann-Tilmann Wick, Beaux Arts Trio/Bruno Giuranna, Malcolm Bilson-Elizabeth Wilcock-Jan Schlapp-Timothy Mason (period), La Petite Symphonie/Daniel Isoir (period)

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, K. 478: I. Allegro
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K.478 - 1. Allegro
Mozart: Piano quartet in G minor. Bilson, Wilcock, Schlapp, Mason
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, KV 478: I. Allegro


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Mackerras, Perahia, Brendel, Anda, Grumiaux.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It's not easy to choose conductors. There are a great many conductors who have given us great Mozart performances. Krips, Beecham, Klemperer, Maag and Walter stand out from the older generation for me. I do quite like Bohm's Mozart - it's very civilised! Of the more recent conductors I have been thrilled by Mozart from Norrington, Harnoncourt, Savall and Jacobs. Pinnock also - his Mozart is very reliable. But strangely there are quite a few conductors who have given us Mozart that is highly thought of but that I personally do not like very much. I find Karajan too too sweet (his Haydn is good but he seems to think we need sugar with Mozart). I find Gardiner and Mackerras stimulating but too automatic - a quality that kills Mozart for me - and Abbado is too slick for my taste. 

For pianists, I love the Mozart of quite a few: Gulda, Say, Brautigam, Arrau and Leonskaja stand out (above Uchida and Pires, for example) for me and I love the few Mozart recordings that Kempff made. I am on the fence about Pienaar - his Mozart seems a little dour but is certainly worthile - and am still getting to know the recent Levin set. In the piano concertos some of the same names work well for me and I have a fondness for both (they are quite different) the Zacharias sets. But perhaps the most satisfying of all for me is Richard Goode with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I like Goode's Mozart concertos as well. Whisper it, but in the finale of the D minor concerto I prefer his cadenza to Beethoven's.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Piano: Zoltán Kocsis, Robert Levin, Elżbieta Stefańska, Paul Badura-Skoda, Andreas Staier, Christian Zacharias
Violin: Ryo Terakado, Riccardo Minasi, Isabelle van Keulen
Groups: Kuijken String Quartet, Smetana Quartet
Conductors: Mackerras, Minasi, Currentzis, Gardiner, Harnoncourt, Böhm, Gerd Albrecht, Erich Kleiber, Mravinsky, Blomstedt, Végh, Sawallisch


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> 1. Piano Concertos: Clara Haskil, Alicia de Larrocha, Ivan Moravec, Rudolf Serkin (on Columbia/Sony), Alfred Brendel, Geza Anda, Malcolm Bilson (period), Daniel Isoir (period), András Schiff, Zoltán Kocsis, Dezső Ránki, Emil Gilels, Ingrid Haebler, Dubravka Tomsic, Murray Perahia, Christian Zacharias (EMI), & Jos van Immerseel (period).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember feeling that the Berlin Statskapelle Prague symphony with Suitner was (even) better than the Dresden one. I agree with you about Horszowski. Have you heard Pauk and Frankl?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

About 10 years ago someone asked me for a list of favourite Mozart sonata recordings using modern pianos. I'm not sure I'd feel the same now but here it is for your perusal:

_1 (K.279): Lili Kraus (1954), Daniel Barenboim (1984-1985)
2 (K.280): Lili Kraus (1954), Clara Haskil (1961)
3 (K.281): Lili Kraus (1954), Emil Gilels (1970), Daniel Barenboim (1984-1985)
4 (K.282): Samuil Feinberg (1953), Lili Kraus (1954), Sviatoslav Richter (1989, live), Andreas Staier (2003), Elisso Virsaladze (2013)
5 (K.283): Lili Kraus (1954), Sviatoslav Richter (1966, live), Dezső Ránki (1997, live)
6 (K.284): Daniel Barenboim (1984-1985)
7 (K.309): Sviatoslav Richter (1968, live in Prague), Daniel Barenboim (1984-1985)
8 (K.310): Barenboim 1966 (Westminster), Dinu Lipatti (1950, studio in Geneva + live in Besançon), Emil Gilels (1971, live in Ossiach), Sviatoslav Richter (1989, live in London), Pommier, Ranki, Sokolov
9 (K.311): Lili Kraus (1954), Dezső Ránki (1978-78), Horszowski, Yudina
10 (K.330): Walter Gieseking (1953), Krystian Zimerman (live in Vienna, 2008)
11 (K.331): Walter Gieseking (1953), Lili Kraus (1954)
12 (K.332): Artur Schnabel (1946), Lili Kraus (1954), Andreas Staier (2004)
13 (K.333): Lili Kraus (1954), Sviatoslav Richter (live in Prague, 1966), Ivan Moravec (1982), Vladimir Horowitz (1987, studio), Vladimir Horowitz (1987, live in Munich)
Fantasy K.475 + Sonata 14 (K.457): Ivan Moravec (1967), Elisso Virsaladze (live in Munich, 1995), Jos van Immerseel (1996)
K.457 recorded alone: Annie Fischer (live in London, 1971)
Sonata 15 (K.533/494): Sviatoslav Richter (live in Como, 1989), Jos van Immerseel (1996)
Sonata 16 (K.545): Lili Kraus (1954), Sviatoslav Richter (live in Prague, 1956), Dezső Ránki (1978-78), Sviatoslav Richter (live in London, 1989)_

I can say this thoiugh. Just a couple of months ago I listened to the Elisso Virsaladze recording mentioned above, first time in many years. It's VERY good! And the same for Horowitz's 1987 K333.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Enthusiast, I agree with you about John Eliot Gardiner's Mozart--that it can be "too automatic". But what I don't see getting recognized on TC is that Gardiner can be a better, & slightly more spontaneous conductor when heard live in Mozart's operas. He's not a conductor to miss the inherent theatricality in work. For example, his live Le nozze di Figaro with Bryn Terfel is excellent, in my view (though admittedly it's not as exuberant & lively as Otmar Suitner's wonderful Figaro in Dresden),





 
Plus, Gardiner was often a more interesting conductor in his early recordings from the 1980s when he was still forging his reputation & building his career. His early Erato and Archiv years yielded some of his best recordings to date, IMO. For example, his conducting on the complete set of Mozart Piano Concertos that he recorded with Malcolm Bilson in the 80s is fantastic!!--very spontaneous sounding, & much more interesting than his later Mozart conducting for Philips, which hasn't aged well for me, & gets overrated, IMO. 






Just compare Gardiner's well reviewed (Gramophone' choice) recording of Mozart Requiem for Philips to William Christie's Erato recording of the same, for instance, & there's little comparison, Christie's is better,










His Mozart Symphonies for Philips likewise didn't overly impress me with repeated listening.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I remember feeling that the Berlin Statskapelle Prague symphony with Suitner was (even) better than the Dresden one. I agree with you about Horszowski. Have you heard Pauk and Frankl?


You may be right about that. I've never sat down & compared them, but Suitner had the Berlin Staatskapelle sounding very, very good. Sometimes I can almost mistake them for the Dresdeners, which is saying something.

Yes, Horszowski's Mozart on Arbiter is remarkable. As you probably already know, his teacher Theodor Leschetizky once remarked that "Horszowski has Mozart in his soul". That's high praise coming from the great pedagogue, who once performed with Mozart's youngest son, Xavier (who of course never really knew his father). Murray Perahia has also said that he is in awe of his teacher Horszowski's Mozart, or words to that effect. I like that Horszowski doesn't linger in Mozart, much like Larrocha.

I have heard György Pauk's Mozart Violin Concertos & liked his playing very much. Those recordings should have been on my list. I've not heard Frankl. But at this point I've got so many recordings of the VCs, it's hard to justify another one...

I also forgot about Krystian Zimerman (on your list), who can be a great Mozart pianist. I have fond memories of a 1978 DG LP that he recorded early in his career of 4 Mozart Piano Sonatas, & then later withdrew. Frustratingly, it's never been released on CD. Fortunately, I own a Japanese pressing of the LP (bragging rights).

Ah, I see it's on youtube!!!!,


















I've never gotten around to Lili Kraus's Mozart, though of course I well remember that she was Piso's favorite on the old Amazon forum. (I wonder if he's still alive?)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And thi


Josquin13 said:


> You may be right about that. I've never sat down & compared them, but Suitner had the Berlin Staatskapelle sounding very, very good. Sometimes I can almost mistake them for the Dresdeners, which is saying something.
> 
> Yes, Horszowski's Mozart on Arbiter is remarkable. As I'm sure you know, his teacher Theodor Leschetizky once remarked that "Horszowski has Mozart in his soul". That's high praise coming from the great pedagogue, who once performed with Mozart's youngest son, Xavier (who of course never really knew his father). Murray Perahia has also said that he is in awe of his teacher Horszowski's Mozart, or words to that effect. I like that Horszowski doesn't linger in Mozart, much like Larrocha.
> 
> ...


Piso Mojado’s other Mozartian was Edwin Fischer, probably quite rightly. I quite like the Zimerman, and I think that the violin sonatas he recorded with Kaja Danczowska are particularly rewarding. There’s quite a lot of difference between early and later Lili Kraus I think - as you’d expect. Pianists don’t age well.


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> I have heard György Pauk's Mozart Violin Concertos & liked his playing very much. Those recordings should have been on my list. I've not heard *Frankl*. But at this point I've got so many recordings of the VCs, it's hard to justify another one...


To sample *Peter Frankl*'s Mozart (and at his very best), here's a live recording of *Piano Concerto No. 22, K.482* with him playing with *George Szell* conducting the *Cleveland Orchestra *on 5 January 1967. To me this is one of the best versions of K.482, especially for the close rapport between the soloist and orchestra. Frankl plays with a sweet, mellow tone, elegance and fluidity of phrasing, yet with forthrightness and incisiveness where needed, a combination of technical and musical qualities that makes him an ideal Mozart pianist for me at least:


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> 4. Violin Sonatas: Arthur Grumiaux (with Clara Haskil), Oleg Kagan (with Sviatoslav Richter--on EMI & Live Classics), *Frank Peter Zimmermann (with Alexander Lonquich)*, Rachel Podger (period, with Gary Cooper), Alina Ibragimova (with Cédric Tiberghien), David Oistrakh (with Paul-Badura Skoda).


I heard the Zimmermann + Lonquich duo recently and find them really superb. Zimmermann of course plays with his customary stylishness, fineness and great taste, yet the pleasant surprise for me is Longquich - the sheer elegance of his phrasing, crystalline clarity of his articulation on both hands and immaculate pacing make him not just an excellent accompanist but also a near-ideal Mozartean. It's highly regrettable that he didn't record commercially more of Mozart's piano works including the piano concertos and sonatas and miscellaneous pieces. There's a live recording of him playing and conducting K.482 at the Salzburg Festival that I have to seek out:


----------



## buonamusica (2 mo ago)

Directors : Walter, Bohm , Minasi
Concert : Perahia
Piano : Prosseda , Levin ( with Mozart-piano)
Quartet : Q.Italiano


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Conductors: Karl Böhm, Colin Davis
Violin: Arthur Grumiaux & Henryk Szeryng
Piano: Mitsuko Uchida, Klára Würtz, Murray Perahia, Ingrid Haebler (Denon).

Haebler and Szeryng played together Mozart violin sonatas. A recording I love (and a vinyl collectors item).


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I quite like the Zimerman, and I think that the violin sonatas he recorded with Kaja Danczowska are particularly rewarding.


I know their excellent Franck/Szymanowki disc, which has one of my favorite recordings of the Franck. But I didn't know they'd recorded a selection of Mozart Violin Sonatas in 1979. Onto the wish list it goes. (I've long wished the two had done more recordings together than the one DG album.) You're got a treasure trove of recordings in your head, Mandryka, thanks for the tip.

Btw, I see Danczowska & Zimerman's Mozart Violin Sonata recording is on You Tube, if anyone else is interested. Though I'm listening to it right now, & hear LP crackles, so I'm wondering if it's ever been issued on CD, or if this is yet another withdrawn recording from Zimerman's discography?














Viardots,

Oh, okay, that Frankl, Peter Frankl. For some reason I was thinking there was a violinist named Frankl. I agree, his playing is wonderful, thanks for the link. But I don't get along well with Szell's conducting (except for when he got out of Cleveland). I know I'm in the minority here, but for me, his conducting is too stiff & humorless. To my ears, Szell is lacking everything that Frankl shows in such great abundance musically.

Yes, I completely agree with you about Lonquich. Great point! Plus, the two are keenly listening to each other. It's wonderful music making.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Gulda is head and shoulders above everyone else in the piano sonatas. All Mozart fans should listen to his home recording of them. Otherwise I'll happily repeat some of the names already mentioned here: Grumiaux/Haskil, Davis, Bohm, Furtwangler in conducting, Anda for many of the piano concertos...in the string quartets I like the Alban Berg Quartet, the Leipzig Quartet and there are some really special performances on Youtube by the Gewandhuas Quartet...too many names in too many genres to mention really.


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> Viardots,
> 
> Oh, okay, that Frankl, Peter Frankl. For some reason I was thinking there was a violinist named Frankl. I agree, his playing is wonderful, thanks for the link. But I don't get along well with Szell's conducting (except for when he got out of Cleveland). I know I'm in the minority here, but for me, his conducting is too stiff & humorless. To my ears, Szell is lacking everything that Frankl shows in such great abundance musically.
> 
> Yes, I completely agree with you about Lonquich. Great point! Plus, the two are keenly listening to each other. It's wonderful music making.


Peter Frankl had auditioned (successfully) for the concert with Szell and Cleveland Orchestra and he himself had recounted that playing with Szell was one of the great experiences of his life. Szell may sound hard-driven at times but I'm able to hear a close rapport taking place between them, in particular Frankl's interactions with different sections of the orchestra in the spirit of chamber music - they clearly listened keenly to one another and relished their interplays.

Szell collaboration with another fellow-Hungarian, Geza Anda, two years later for K.467 presents a different story - to my ears the soloist and conductor don't quite sync well and apparently felt rather uncomfortable with one another:


----------

